

 Turing test beaten for first time by virtual 13-year-old boy - Bayesianblues
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jun/08/super-computer-simulates-13-year-old-boy-passes-turing-test

======
kensai
I only hope they didn't "downgrade" the expectations of the testers by
insisting he was a 13-year-old boy, thus some of his answers might not make
sense!

Although the Turing Test is a theoretical challenge with no clear technical
and objective benchmarks to achieve, it should not be downplayed. Although
this is a remarkable achievement, I will wait until they beat a virtual adult
of postgraduate level!

~~~
Bayesianblues
I just posted this elsewhere, but thought it applies here too:

I've often wondered if the Turing Test has been decoupled from signifying its
original goal due to an instance of Goodhart's Law; namely, "When a measure
becomes a target, it ceases to be a good measure."

Surely the ability to trick a human into believing an AI is a human is a
milestone, but it was with an AI specifically optimized for this task. The
deeper question is if the passing of the Turing Test in this case means we
should ascribe consciousness to the bot, and I think none of us are willing to
affirm it yet. I would suggest that this discrepancy is caused by the “measure
becoming a target” and losing its ability to be a “good measure.” I guess this
is why there is such a critical distinction between Artificial Intelligence
and Artificial General Intelligence, which is where the Turing Test would have
more weight.

